# Naturally Aspirated



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, turboes and superchargers are nice, but I think that if you have a naturally aspirated motor that is running 13's then you would be more proud of your car. I think that forced induction is sort of stupid. I like to see it and give a shout out to everyone who does it but my personal opinion, I think that naturally aspirated people get my vote over forced induction. Anyone else feel the same way??


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

well, there is only so much that you can do with naturally aspirated engines. all the big hp/tq cars are forced induction. even american cars are leaning more twords supercharging nowadays, and chrysler even has a turbo in the new srt4. so it looks like turbo preference is growing these days. if i had the money id rurbo my car, but yes, i woudl prefer it to have the same performance naturally aspirated, but i doubt thats likely


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

The reason is simple. Cars long ago lost large (big cube) engines. Now a large displacement engine has to make an attempt at achieving volumetric efficiency (maximum cylinder filling). This equates to larger volumes of fuel/air mixture which equates to lower fuel economy. Enter CAFE (the Corporate Average Fuel Economy dictated by our stupid government weenies).

So for a manufacturer to deliver both a decent level of performance AND satisfy CAFE requirements (27.5 MPG across the board) he has to install smaller engines (less cubes) and go for blowers to get the performance quotient.

I, too, prefer a larger engine, mainly because of the increase in torque. Torque is a factor of cylinder filling.. either derived from cubic inches of forced induction.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

NA believer here, too. Something important to remember is to make your decision of NA or FI first. The optimal setup is different for both. For the serious, it may involve cam swaps, which would be different for NA or FI. Same with tranny changes, gears, etc. That's not to say you couldn't add a turbo to a good NA setup. But to do it optimally would require a decision up front.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Forced-induction is just a substitute for cubic inches. And there is NO substitute for cubic inches when it comes to making power.


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

personally i prefer all motor as well, but the optimum performance does require a decision up front, i went with a p/p millead head raising the compression, if you wanted a turbo you wouldn't do something like milling the head, or you'd have to change it later


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

i give a lot of respect to N/A with good numbers, but i would love to turbo my car if i had the $$$.............


----------

